# Cant start terminal applications without going to Sudo



## jaepierce (Nov 4, 2018)

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, wasn't sure where it should go.

I am new to FreeBSD and I have installed the latest issue, and everything is functioning well.  The problem I have is that I use a few terminal programs such as Midnight Commander and CMUS to name the ones I currently have issues starting.

When I go to run MC without sudo it comes back with this error:  
"Failed to run:  Cannot create /home/jamie/.config/mc directory"

When I run CMUS without sudo it says the following:

cmus: error: creating directory '/home/jamie/.config/cmus': Permission denied

Any suggestions for this newbie?  Be gentle


----------



## Emrion (Nov 4, 2018)

It may be a permission problem. But if it would be, you should have more trouble than these two ones...
Open a command line with your user "Jamie".

`uname -a
cd
ls -al | grep .config`

Then, copy here the result.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2018)

jaepierce said:


> I am new to FreeBSD and I have installed the latest issue,


Which is?  There are several editions and if you installed CURRENT then you didn't get the latest & greatest, far from it even. There are also 2 officially supported releases being 10.4 and 11.2 so it helps to be specific.



jaepierce said:


> When I go to run MC without sudo it comes back with this error:
> "Failed to run:  Cannot create /home/jamie/.config/mc directory"


How are you trying to run this? What is your graphical environment?

I agree with the poster above that it's most likely a permission issue. My guess is that you ran your GUI (or another program) as root to begin with which now results in problems. Open a terminal, just any, and run `ls -ld /home/jamie/.config`. That should show you as much (or `ls -ld ~/.config` if you don't like typing  ).

You can fix this problem by running `chown -R jamie ~/.config`, just make sure you're logged on as the right user. And don't use the root account too casually, a _lot_ of bad things can happen because of that.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 4, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> There are also 2 officially supported releases being 10.4 and 11.2 so it helps to be specific.



10.4 became EOL in 31 October.


----------



## jaepierce (Nov 4, 2018)

I am running Freebsd 11.2 Release #0 R335510.  I have I3 installed.  When I enter ls -al | grep.config.

It comes back saying "sh: grep.config: not found

*ShelLuser*:  I think you right I did run things with root, stupid me.....Freebsd is certainly a steep learning curve.


----------



## jaepierce (Nov 4, 2018)

Update:  Thanks it is working now


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 4, 2018)

jaepierce said:


> Freebsd is certainly a steep learning curve.



It gets easier and is well worth the effort.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 4, 2018)

jaepierce said:


> When I enter ls -al | grep.config.
> 
> It comes back saying "sh: grep.config: not found



Typo? It is `ls -al | grep .config` with a space after `grep`.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2018)

Your permissions on ~/.config are not correct.

`sudo chown jamie:jamie -R /home/jamie/.config`


----------

